# Beginner wiring help



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

this link may be helpful: http://newboatbuilders.com/pages/electricity13.html


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

BlueSeas is fine to use, I would add a battery switch to the system, I wired my boat like the diagram.








Be sure to use a 50 or 60 amp breaker (not shown) for your trolling motor (+) wire. Use waterproof switches and also use Anchor marine grade electrical connectors. Installing in one compartment is fine, here is how I installed mine. I actually got a cutting board and installed the electrical components on that prior to putting it in the console, made things much easier.


----------

